# Show me your juggs....



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

...and I'll show you mine :biggrin: 





































Hehe...  



Last edited by JeremyD at Jul 1 2003, 04:22 PM


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

damn, can you list all the subs that you have. It seems like you get new ones every few weeks


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

holy shit! whats the price and wattage on thoes?


----------



## Cutty Low Low (Jul 6, 2002)




----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Jul 1 2003, 04:55 PM
> *damn, can you list all the subs that you have.  It seems like you get new ones every few weeks*


Hehe...yeah..I do get quite a few....

Well, I could make a list, but it would change almost daily. I buy and sell and trade ALOT. Not much ever stays here long. I do hold on to a few choice drivers that I run into though.

These are going in my car in a full wall pretty soon. Well, if I can pick up the truck I've been eyeballing. Otherwise they are just going to be paper weights.... 



Last edited by JeremyD at Jul 1 2003, 08:02 PM


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Jul 1 2003, 08:01 PM
> *
> These are going in my car in a full wall pretty soon. Well, if I can pick up the truck I've been eyeballing. Otherwise they are just going to be paper weights....*


 if you run into that problem i would be more than happy to help you out. Do you have any subs for sale kinda cheap.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey Jeremy, whats your address, can I get the security code for the lab. :biggrin: I just want to play with all them toys you got laying around. :biggrin:


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Jul 1 2003, 08:23 PM
> *if you run into that problem i would be more than happy to help you out. Do you have any subs for sale kinda cheap.*


 About $250 is the cheapest driver I'm getting rid of at the moment. I've thinned out alot of what I had. I need my living space back :biggrin:


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Cutlass_@Jul 1 2003, 10:00 PM
> *Hey Jeremy, whats your address, can I get the security code for the lab. :biggrin: I just want to play with all them toys you got laying around. :biggrin:*


 Hey, honestly, any time your in the MA area, feel free to come on over :biggrin:


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Jul 2 2003, 07:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Jul 2 2003, 07:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--83Cutlass_@Jul 1 2003, 10:00 PM
> *Hey Jeremy, whats your address, can I get the security code for the lab. :biggrin: I just want to play with all them toys you got laying around. :biggrin:*


Hey, honestly, any time your in the MA area, feel free to come on over :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
can i come over too. Im already in the ma area.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

Used to have 4 15's pushed by 4 MMATS DH300's 

I sold them to pay for my engine swap and body work. . . i miss them  

But speed is better IMO


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Jul 2 2003, 10:28 AM
> *can i come over too. Im already in the ma area.*


 Hey sure any time :biggrin: 

If you are serisouly interested, we should meet up at a competition or something. Make a day of it :biggrin:


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Jul 2 2003, 02:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Jul 2 2003, 02:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91lacdeville_@Jul 2 2003, 10:28 AM
> *can i come over too.  Im already in the ma area.*


Hey sure any time :biggrin: 

If you are serisouly interested, we should meet up at a competition or something. Make a day of it :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
when are some shows coming up. I have never been to a show before and was gonna go to one on sunday but had church and the person i was going with didnt go. I need to ask my friend if he knows of any more arounf here coming up soon.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Jul 1 2003, 05:22 PM
> *...and I'll show you mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 where did you get themz from? I never seen them kindz of subs before, how much they push ???


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Jul 2 2003, 01:43 PM
> *when are some shows coming up. I have never been to a show before and was gonna go to one on sunday but had church and the person i was going with didnt go. I need to ask my friend if he knows of any more arounf here coming up soon.*


 Well, the closest shows to you would probably be in RI. There is a SLAP show in west warwick RI on the 12th. It may not be a big one, but should still be some fun. The team RENOTS and team HO guys should be there.


----------



## sidewinder107 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Jul 2 2003, 07:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Jul 2 2003, 07:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91lacdeville_@Jul 1 2003, 08:23 PM
> *if you run into that problem i would be more than happy to help you out.  Do you have any subs for sale kinda cheap.*


About $250 is the cheapest driver I'm getting rid of at the moment. I've thinned out alot of what I had. I need my living space back :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
what sub are you selling for 250.00 man


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sidewinder107_@Jul 2 2003, 08:42 PM
> *what sub are you selling for 250.00 man*


 The Bostwick DCL Drag R 12" Dual 1 ohm that I've been daily driving with is for sale. I really hate to get rid of it, but I need some money. I'll probably just grab another one in a different coil config though :biggrin:


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

i want two juggernauts....................u can give me yours lol


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Acrophobia2587_@Sep 11 2003, 08:09 PM
> *i want two juggernauts....................u can give me yours lol*


 check the classifieds


----------



## Cutty Low Low (Jul 6, 2002)

Geyat damn. I wish I was rich like you.. Nice ass subs!

What's the setup consist of? What size box, wattage, what do you expect to hit.


> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Jul 2 2003, 07:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Jul 2 2003, 07:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91lacdeville_@Jul 1 2003, 08:23 PM
> *if you run into that problem i would be more than happy to help you out.  Do you have any subs for sale kinda cheap.*


About $250 is the cheapest driver I'm getting rid of at the moment. I've thinned out alot of what I had. I need my living space back :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
My g/f would kill me, I already have the guts to both my 82' and the 88' Cutties, then my friend's Regal guts are all over the place. Or and so are all the seats.  



Last edited by Cutty Low Low at Sep 12 2003, 08:51 PM


----------

